# Does anybody know about sleeping bags?



## peachy

Hi 

I read somewhere about a double sleeping bag that are of different tog ratings so that you can sleep on the thick side during summer and on the thin side during winter but I cannot find out any info as to where to get one. 

Does anybody know anything about these please?

lin


----------



## Grizzly

Sounds an interesting idea but I've never heard of one - and I bet they are top-of-the-price scale when you run them to ground.

Could you not make your own by buying 2 doubles from the same make but with different togs and zipping them together ?

Many of the sleeping bags on sale have the same make of zip so it is likely that you could buy two different makes and zip them together.

G


----------



## 101776

Too much bother for me, I get my very long hair caught in zip and get in too much of a tangle.....I prefer super king size duvet, at least I don't have to fight it when I want out!!
Good luck with your search, Towsure have some, and I guess most camping places can advise you..


----------



## peejay

Hi;

There used to be a company called Scriven Leisure who made the very sleeping bags you are after but I don't think they are trading anymore.
If I remember correctly Foxwell products used to distribute them, might be worth giving them a ring..

http://www.foxwellproducts.co.uk/contact.html

Otherwise, the nearest thing to what you want is possibly snoozy wraps from Jonic, they aint cheap though!..

http://www.jonic-uk.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_SNOOZY1

http://www.jonic-uk.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_SNOOZYDOUBLE

Pete


----------



## motorhomeviews

*Peachy*

We have just purchased the sleeping bag you are talking about. It has 2 different tog ratings.
We have previously used standard quilts, but it's really dificcult putting on the bottom sheet so bought the new sleeping bag to overcome this.
Let me know if you need any information on the supplier and I'll look it up.

trev


----------



## Spacerunner

Don't consider sleeping bags if you are a bit on the ....ahem....portly side.

They seem to make different lengths but the widths are very limited. 
You end up either with gaps, letting in cold air from the top, or being bound up like a pair of Siamese...sorry co-joined...mummies.


----------



## peachy

I hadn't thought of doing that Grizzley, too simple, I will look into it. I had seen Snooze wraps and yes they are expensive. Thank you all for you help..
Lin


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Peachy!

Is this any good to you...

http://www.kingsleepingbags.com/servlet/StoreFront :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy

not quitewhat i had in mind ! ...but my other half would love it


----------



## impala666

Why buy sleeping bags...do you use them at home...? SBs are uncomfortable... Quilts are far better on a mattress with a sheet...

Roll them up and store with pillows in a tent bag in the Luton

Brian


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi I wouldn't go down the sleeping bag route again for a number of reasons some of which have already been mentioned.
Another good reason for not using them is that they are more difficult to keep clean, especially if away on long trips. Dry cleaning them often costs more than buying new.

We use 2 duvets of different tog ratings as these can be used either on top or underneath to sleep on as needed. The covers are easily washed and dried so much better when away.

I have just made 2 snooze wraps using 4 single sleeping bags which I bought from Sainsburys sale for £2.45 each. I already had 2 single 10.5 tog duvets and I have made the bottom duvet to take either a memory foam topper or a duvet of a different tog rating. The 2 snooze wraps cost me considerably less than buying just 1.

If anyone needs more details of how to make them PM me and I will try to help.
Chris


----------



## peachy

Thanks for that, it sounds a good idea and as I am quite nifty with a sewing machine it has got my mind ticking so. I prefer sleeping bags normally because they are cosy and no draught and if you make liners that solves the washing problem.

Lin


----------



## rickndog

At the Newark show today, I came across a product called the Snuglux Duo. It's basically two duvet covers (one containing a 4.5 tog quilt and the other, a 9.5 tog one) that zip together to make a sleeping bag similar to that described by Peachy. The company can make them, and other bedding, to custom fit any size or shape of bed. Not cheap, but the products looked well made and of good quality. Well worth consideration.

See www.freedomis.co.uk


----------



## dickydutch

Goodness,

When i first read this thread i thought it was an April fool!. If you get cold stick a vest on.. a bit like sticking slippers on but these go on your feet...

If all else fails stick the heating on...we all paid enough for it....   

Cheers,


Richie


----------



## Mandi

We use a king size cotton lined sleeping bag opened out and layed flat as a bottom sheet and then a duvet on top. Easy to make the bed up as there is no tucking in. Just throw the sleeping bag out over the bed. Even with a shiny outside it doesn't move. We also have a two part duvet for when it is really cold or hot.

:wink:


----------

